# Resources for counterconditioning/desensitization--fear and aggression



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

I posted this in RBD's fearful dog thread. But thought it would be worth posting separately for those that need a specific manual for counterconditioning and desensitization for dogs that are afraid of (or behave aggressively toward) strangers, dogs, delivery people, the vet, or other things. I'm not sure how much this overlaps with the content of the Fearful Dog guide that RBD mentioned, because I haven't seen the Fearful Dog Guide. This book is called The Cautious Canine, by Patricia McConnell, and I got it as a kindle edition for my smartphone. It helps you understand the rationale and process of counterconditioning and desensitization.

P.S. Having spent a bit more time on the Fearful Dog website, I think these two resources (the one posted by RBD and Patricia McConnell's) are likely to have a lot of overlap. Both books seem like good bets if you are dealing with fear and/or fear-based aggression.


----------

